# PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung



## tolga9009 (9. August 2009)

*PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Hi!

Ich habe vor, mir im September einen Rechner zusammenzustellen und zerbreche mir momentan den Kopf, wie ich eine Wasserkühlung in den Lian Li PC-P50 reinquetsche. Im ersten Schritt möchte ich mithilfe eines 240mm Radiator in der Front nur die CPU kühlen (Core i7 920@3.33GHz). Später möchte ich auch die Grafikkarte und das Mobo mit Wasser kühlen. Dafür baue ich dann einen weiteren Radiator unterm Deckel ein, diesmal aber 280mm.

Warum ich das Lian Li PC-P50 nehme? Weil es meinen Geschmack echt trifft und weil gute Big-Tower erst auch ab einem hohen Preis zu haben sind. Lieber einen guten Mid-Tower, als einen schlechten Big-Tower.

*Front Radiator*:

Da ich das Gehäuse noch nicht in den Händen halte, habe ich mir erstmal ganz viele Bilder aus dem Internet besorgt.
Hier ein Bild _(PC INpact - L'environnement informatique)_:

http://home.teleos-web.de/acakir/pcgh/2.jpg

Da ich am Gehäuse nichts großartiges Sägen möchte, müsste ich als erstes das HDD-Cage in die ersten drei Slots bauen. Warum? Wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man, dass nur in den oberen drei Schächten die Schienen an den Seiten vorhanden sind. Ich meine damit nicht den Mechanismus zu Sicherung der Laufwerke, sondern die "rausragenden" Metallschienen, die etwa 10mm von jeder Seite wegnehmen sollten.
Sobald ich das gemacht habe, kann ich die unteren 6 Slots für den Radiator verwenden. Doch da könnte es eng werden. Ein Slots sind meinem Wissen nach etwa 42mm hoch. 6 Slots müssten 252mm hoch sein. Der Radiator, den ich einbauen möchte ist 277mm hoch. 25mm zuviel. Da unterm HDD-Cage noch platz ist, könnte es vielleicht doch reichen.

_*1. Frage: Besitzt jemand das Case und kann für mich die Höhe des Platzes unterm HDD-Cage messen?*_

Um den Radiator zu befestigen, habe ich mir den Bau einer Halterung überlegt. Der soll primär zwei Intake Fans halten, an denen dann der Radiator dranhängt. Um mir die Sache etwas einfacher zu machen, wollte ich als Material Plexiglas besorgen. Damit kann ich im Gegensatz zu Metall leichter mit arbeiten (Sägen, Bohren etc.).
_
*2. Frage: Hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht und kann mir Tipps geben? Wie dick müsste das Plexiglas sein?*_

*Top Radiator*:

Erstmal Bilder _(PC INpact - L'environnement informatique; µL¼ÐÃD¤å¥ó)_:

http://home.teleos-web.de/acakir/pcgh/1.jpg

http://home.teleos-web.de/acakir/pcgh/3.jpg

http://home.teleos-web.de/acakir/pcgh/4.jpg

Wie es aussieht, würde ein 280mm Radiator passen. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Top Fans die Luft nach draußen pusten. Da Radiatoren aber eine höhere Effizienz haben, wenn die Luft durch die Lamellen "geblasen" wird, als dass ein Lüfter die Luft zwischen den Lamellen "ansaugt", müssten die Top-Fans aber Intake Fans sein. Damit würde aber der ganze Airflow in Eimer gehen. Deshalb hatte ich mir 2 Wege überlegt, dies zu realisieren:

*1. Möglichkeit*:
Die Top Fans bleiben Exhaust Fans.
Der Radiator wird unter den Exhaust Fans angebracht.
Unter dem Radiator sind nochmals zwei Lüfter, die die Luft Richtung Exhaust Fan pusten.

*2. Möglichkeit*:
Ich nehme die zwei Top Fans da weg und setze den Radiator dafür ein. Fraglich ist hier, ob der Radiator passt und ob das Top Cover dann noch oben drauf passt.
Ich bohre zwei Löcher für die Schläuche.
Die Exhaust Fans werden im Gehäuse unterm Radiator angebracht und pusten die Luft durch die Lamellen.
Ich würde erstmal diese Möglichkeit ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann versuch ich's mit der 1. Möglichkeit.

_*3. Frage: Könnte jemand bitte nachmessen, wie hoch / lang der Radiator sein darf, damit es nicht mit dem Top Cover in Berührung kommt? Die Länge der rot gekennzeichneten Strecke würde mich bzgl. der Länge des Radiators interessieren.*_

Die Pumpe würde ich per Halterung an den 240mm Radiator anbringen. Den Rest sollte ich dann alleine schaffen .

Ich würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen und natürlich auch über jedes Feedback!
Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## tolga9009 (9. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Frage 2 ist inzwischen erledigt. Damit ich die Halterung ordentlich verschrauben kann, muss ich ca. 10mm - 15mm dickes Plexiglas für die Front und 5mm - 7mm dickes Plexiglas für die Seiten nehmen. Das müsste vollkommen ausreichen für die Stabilität.


----------



## Seppuka (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

hab mir auch nen PC-P50 (erst) bestellt und will da eine Wakü reinstopfen. Da ich noch 2x 120er Radis habe werde ich versuchen diese mittels Fanadapter jeweils an einen 140er lüfter des deckels zu montieren. Unterstützend sollen dann auch auf der jeweils anderen Seite der Radis ein 120mm Lüfter ran und so mehr luft durch die Lamellen drücken.

Ist da oben genügend Platz für ein solches Vorhaben? (Kollision mit RAM , Mobo u.ä.)

Achja, wo willst du dann eigentlich Laufwerke montieren wenn du die Front mit nem Dualradi belegst?

Oder willst du eine Konstruktion ähnlich dieser*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht 38151
*benutzen bzw. aus Pleximaterial bauen?*

MfG

Seppuka
*


----------



## tolga9009 (10. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Danke für deinen Beitrag !



> Ist da oben genügend Platz für ein solches Vorhaben?


Das frage ich mich ja auch. Das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht bestellt, deshalb kann ich's dir leider nicht sagen . Aber von meinem Augenmaß her sollte ein dünner Radiator locker passen.



> Achja, wo willst du dann eigentlich Laufwerke montieren wenn du die Front mit nem Dualradi belegst?


Ich habe für den Fall der Fälle immer ein externes Laufwerk. Aber allgemein brauchen tu' ich ein Laufwerk nur bei der Installation, danach brauche ich kein Laufwerk mehr (zumindest nicht beim Arbeits-PC).



> Oder willst du eine Konstruktion ähnlich dieser*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht 38151
> *benutzen bzw. aus Pleximaterial bauen?


Das ist echt unglaublich! Ich habe 2 Tage lang im Internet gesucht und gesucht und nichts gefunden. Ich habe mir aber das Material leider schon gekauft . Wenn's nichts wird, besorg ich mir halt die Halterung von Aquatuning.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Viele Grüße,
Tolga

Update: Da keiner der Baugeschäfte, in denen ich war, Plexiglas in der richtigen Stärke hatte, musste ich auf Metall zurückgreifen. Ich werde mein Bestes geben, wenn's nichts wird, hole ich die Aquatuning Halterung.

Update 2: Habe inzwischen das Stahlblech zurecht geschnitten. Es ist jetzt nur furchtbar verbogen, aber das ist dann auch alles. Ich würde nur zu gerne die Aquatuning Halterung sofort holen, aber es muss noch was passieren, bevor ich bereit bin, für zwei lausige Einbauwinkel 12,90€ pro Stück, also 25,80€ + Versand für beide zu zahlen.


----------



## Seppuka (11. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Also anhand der Bilder und den Maßen des Gehäuses und den Maßen meiner Hardware wird, wenn überhaupt, nur einer meiner Magicool Extreme(~7cm breit mit 120er lüfter+ Fanadapter noch mehr) oben einen Platz finden. Den anderen werde ich in die front verfrachten und mittels einfacher Winkel aus dem Baumarkt (von denen bei mir jede Menge rumfliegen) montieren und kleine Gummistreifen unterlegen(Entkopplung). 

Wird schon alles irgendwie reinpassen. Hauptsache wieder ein guter leichter Alu-Midi. Hatte vorher ein super schweres unhandliches Thermaltake Mozart TX, nicht zu empfehlen, aber genug off-topic...

Morgen kommt alles, ich schreib hier dann noch wie ich es dann gelöst habe.

PS: Externes Laufwerk, hmm , würde auch meiner Nutzung Entsprechen, werde ich mir anschauen, gute idee.

MfG

Seppuka

Ach, ja, die genauen Maße innen (HDD-Käfig, Top Lüfterbereich u.s.w) werde ich dann auch posten


----------



## tolga9009 (11. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Danke für deinen Beitrag!



> Also anhand der Bilder und den Maßen des Gehäuses und den Maßen meiner Hardware wird, wenn überhaupt, nur einer meiner Magicool Extreme(~7cm breit mit 120er lüfter+ Fanadapter noch mehr) oben einen Platz finden.


Wenn die Kühler auf deinem Mainboard nicht mit dem Radiator in Berührung kommen, wäre es möglich, einen 2 x 140mm Radiator reinzusetzen, rein theoretisch. Das sieht man auch sehr gut auf dem folgenden Bild:

http://home.teleos-web.de/acakir/pcgh/1.jpg

Sollte aber der Kühler mit dem Mainboard in Berührung kommen, müsstest du auf einen dünneren Radiator à "Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth Edition" oder sowas umsteigen.

Beim Front Radiator habe ich mir sogar überlegt, vielleicht sogar zwei dünne 280mm hintereinander, mit einem Lüfter dazwischen, anzubringen. Solange man nicht mehr als 3 Festplatten hat und kein Laufwerk benötigt, kann man mit einem solch kleinen Gehäuse (relativ gesehen zum Vorhaben) echt viel anfangen!

Die Halterung ist schon fast fertig! Ich habe den 1mm Stahl mit einer Blechschere (habe Blasen an den Händen ) erstmal ordentlich in Form geschnitten, muss jetzt nur noch den Stahlblech wieder gerade pressen und Löcher bohren. Zudem sieht es nichtmal schlecht aus . Am Donnerstag soll's weitergehen.



> Den anderen werde ich in die front verfrachten und mittels einfacher Winkel aus dem Baumarkt (von denen bei mir jede Menge rumfliegen) montieren und kleine Gummistreifen unterlegen(Entkopplung).


Auch eine sehr gute Idee. Ich hatte es auch vor, nur fand ich es etwas "billig", stumpfe L-Winkel zu nehmen. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich auch tun müssen (die 25€ für die Einbauwinkel von Aquacomputer sind's mir einfach nicht wert), wenn's mit meinen Einbauwinkel nicht klappt. Ich habe auch die "perfekten" Einbauwinkel gefunden, jedoch sind die nur für den OEM Markt bestimmt . Habe trotzdem eine E-Mail an den Hersteller geschrieben, mal schaun, was der dazu sagt.



> Hauptsache wieder ein guter leichter Alu-Midi.


So sehe ich das auch. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir das Obsidian 800D von Corsair zu gönnen. Da es aus Stahl ist und zudem auch noch so groß, wollte ich es dann eher nicht holen. Natürlich auch wegen des Preises (200€ - 230€).



> PS: Externes Laufwerk, hmm , würde auch meiner Nutzung Entsprechen, werde ich mir anschauen, gute idee.


Hat dein Rechner einen eSATA Anschluss? Falls ja, ist dein Problem ja schon gelöst . Von USB Laufwerken rate ich eher ab, da du zusätzlich noch einen Platz in der Steckdose verbrauchst, um die Stromversorgung herzustellen. Beim eSATA Anschluss kannste einfach einen Molex Anschluss an deinem PCI Steckplatz benutzen, falls vorhanden (siehe Bild).




> Ach, ja, die genauen Maße innen (HDD-Käfig, Top Lüfterbereich u.s.w) werde ich dann auch posten


Du weißt garnicht, wie Dankbar ich dir wäre!

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## Seppuka (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Also, da bin ich wieder, mit mehr Infos.

Wie du anhand der fotos erkennen kannst ist es nicht möglich dicke Radiatoren am Top zu montieren. 

Auch lässt sich kein 280mm Radi (auch Slim nicht) anbringen, da (siehe Foto, obere rechte Ecke Mobo) das Mainboard keinen Platz lässt(es sitzt fast auf gleicher Höhe wie die Lüfterseiten). 

Ein 240er Slim wäre möglich aber beachte unterhalb der 140mm Lüfter hast du nur bis zu 30mm platz, vllt auch mehr kommt aufs Mobo an. 

Da man die Zwischendecken des Frontkäfigs ausbauen kann, wie auch die werkzeuglosen Schienen sich entfernen lassen, ist es locker möglich Dual (120er) Radiatoren einzubauen. Da gibt es keine Pobleme mit der Breite oder Höhe.

Und der Toplüfterschacht (wo die 2 140er sitzen) ist für einen dual 140er radi ungeeignet, da oben ist nur ca. 29 mm oder weniger Platz. 

Trotzdem finde ich das Case klasse. Um meine jetzige wakü-konfiguration zu verbessern werde ich mir wohl noch einen 240er dual slim besorgen(ich glaub da gibts ein paar die nur 29,5 mm breit sind) und ans Top anbringen, aber wer weiss, momentan kühlt das ganze ausgezeichnet, dank der Bestückung des 2.ten Single Radi im Schacht mit 2 120er Lüftern. 

Ach ja, die Stock-Lüfter des Lian-Li sind gar nicht so übel, wie ich festgestellt habe. Aslo muss ich (der Gelbeutel dankts) nicht alle ersetzten.


MfG

Seppuka

​


----------



## Seppuka (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Ach, ja, was ich noch sagen wollte, besser du montierst den Festplattenkäfig unten, ich habe ihn aus Luftstömungsgründen und _Ersparnis an Lüfterverlängerungskabel für den Controler oben gelassen, aber ich glaube mir einzubilden, dass so die Zugriffsgeräusche meiner Platte besser zu hören ist...

Aber naja was solls. Und falls du dich fragen solltest warum ich nicht beide Single Radis in der Front versteckt habe, der Grund ist ich war zu Faul um noch eine Schiene zu bauen^^

MfG

Seppuka


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

@Seppuka: Danke für deine Hilfe ! Du weißt garnicht, wie sehr du mir geholfen hast!
Es wäre so toll gewesen, wenn sich ein 280mm Radiator in die Top einbauen lassen würde . Bei den Mainboards, die ich einbauen wollte (entweder Gigabyte GA-EP55-UD6 oder GA-EX58A-UD5), sind wahrscheinlich die RAM-Bänke im Weg. Ich muss dann wohl oder übel ebenfalls einen Single Radiator im Heck benutzen. In die Front kommt dann ein Dual Radiator (240mm) rein. Dabei frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich wäre, zwei hinterneinander zu legen, mit einem Lüfter dazwischen. Wenn ich von Slim Lüfter ausgehe, wie z.B. Syhte Slipstream (25mm) und zwei Hardware Labs Ice GT Extreme (54mm x 2), dann sollten der "Verbund" ca. 16cm tief sein. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob's mit der Grafikkarte hinkommt, oder ob man überhaupt genug Platz hat, die Schläuche anzubringen. Man könnt ja auch stattdessen die Stealth Radiatoren nehmen (29,4mm), was dann eine Gesamttiefe von etwa 11cm machen würde. Da könnte man vielleicht die Radiatoren so weit auseinander anbringen, dass man die Schläuche anschließen könnte.
Ich werde mal einfach schauen, was sich so bis September ergibt. Ich würde mir nämlich echt gerne das PC-P50 kaufen und dort so eine Mega Kühlung unterbringen, jedoch bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Es wäre so geil gewesen, wenn da ein 280mm Radiator reingepasst hätte, der "Ansatz" ist ja schon da, es fehlen halt nur'n paar Millimeter.
Sollte das Corsair Obsidian 800D Case für etwa 160€ - 190€ verfügbar sein sollte, kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht wiederstehen.

Aber dir erstmal Vielen Dank! Hast mir wirklich weitergeholfen !

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal günstigere Halterungen gefunden. Von Sharkoon gibt's einmal "5,25" HDD Cooler" für 8€, welches solche Einbauwinkel beinhaltet. Und einmal einen 120mm "Fan Frame", welcher für etwa 2€ die günstigste Lösung sein sollte.
Direkt eine E-Mail an Sharkoon geschrieben, ob man den 5,25" Einbauwinkel auch senkrecht einsetzen kann und 120mm Lüfter anbringen kann. Mal schauen, was die zurückschreiben.

MfG
Tolga


----------



## Seppuka (13. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du unbedingt mehrere Radis vorne verbauen willst schau dir die hier an: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCR220 - QP Stack 240mm Radiator Swiftech MCR220 - QP Stack 240mm Radiator 35172

Dieses lässt sich mit dem normalen MCR perfekt koppeln. Solche Verbunde sind aber leistungsschwächer im Vergleich zu einer normalen Stellung, hintereinander. Also würde ich von dieser Methode abraten. Lieber nen schön dicken dual vorne(ordentlich mit 4 lüftern bestücken) und schauen obs mit nem Dual Slim im Top noch reicht, ansonsten nen Single einsetzen. Ich glaub das sind die Möglichkeiten bei diesem Case ohne großartig zu dremeln u.s.w.

"Sollte das Corsair Obsidian 800D Case für etwa 160€ - 190€ verfügbar sein sollte, kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht wiederstehen."

Unter den Bigtowern wäre dieser auch mein Liebling(echt Hammer das Gehäuse!!), jedoch wollte ich unbedingt wieder zurück zum Midi-Format. Aber ich glaub 300$ sind angepeilt, könnte gut sein, dass der hier für rund 200-250 Euros erhältlich sein wird. Das wird er wert sein.

Schön, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

MfG

Seppuka


----------



## tolga9009 (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache, aber ich finde diese Sachen einfach nie! Nochmal Dankeschön! Aber ich glaube jetzt auch, dass ein dicker, qualitativ hochwertiger Radiator in der Front besser (relativ gesehen) wäre als zwei dünnere, qualititativ nicht so hohwertige Radiatoren. Meinem Geldbeutel würd's auch nicht schaden .
Mittlerweile werden mich die Ersten schon für verrückt halten, aber mir ist gerade noch eine Idee eingefallen, wo man einen 240mm Radiator unterbringen könnte. Undzwar in den untersten 2 PCI-Slots . Mithilfe von Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li BS-08B PCI Kühler - black sollte es wohl kein Problem sein . Ne, kleiner Scherz ^^. Ich werde einfach mal schaun, 1. wie es mit dem Obsidian aussieht, 2. ob ein 240mm Dual Radiator ausreicht. Es könnte ja sein, dass es vollkommen ausreichend ist und ich überhaupt keine weiteren Radiatoren anbringen muss.
Ich glaube, dass ich mir jetzt genug Gedanken um das Case gemacht habe, und jetzt einigermaßen weiß, was ich damit anfangen kann und was nicht.
Muss jetzt nur noch geduldig sein, dann ist alles geschafft !

So, ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen *gähn*,
Gute Nacht, oder Guten Morgen, je nachdem wie man's nimmt,
Tolga


----------



## Seppuka (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Hier mal ein paar nackte Daten um Kühlleistungen einzuschätzen (eigene Erfahrung):

Umgebungstemperaturen: Heisser Sommer (kp wieviel genau, aber recht warm)

Q6700@2,67@1,2V(TDP:95W)      Cooling: 1x360er triple Radi dick+ 2x 120er Single Radi dick

TEMPS: 40C Max (Primetested)

Q6700@3,6@1,4V(TDP: 170-175 laut versch. TDP Rechner)  Cooling: siehe oben

TEMPS: 55-57C Max (Primetested)


Nimmt man nun nur die 2 Single Radis (so wie zurzeit) erhält man folgende Temps:

CPU@2,67  = 42 C max
CPU@ 3,6   = 62 C max


Natürlich ist in allen Fällen die Graka (ne heiße 8800 Ultra, per Lüku @87C max) noch im Kühlkreislauf. 

Nun kannst du dir ein Bild von der Wakü-Leistung machen. Vllt erhält man mit einer stärkeren Pumpe (meine HPPS schafft nominal 300l/h) bei der Variante mit den 3 Radis bessere Werte, wer weiss.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte es kein Problem sein mit nem Dual deinen i7(TDP 130W) ausreichend zu kühlen und Luft für Overclocking zu lassen.

Im Vgl zu meiner CPU mit Standard TDP von 95W sind die i7 jedoch schon echte Hitzköpfe. Aber wie oben gesehen sind auch CPUs mit einer Verlustleistung von 175W beim OCen noch mit 2 Singles wegzukühlen.

Um weitere grobe Einschätzungen zu tätigen, kannst du dir folgende Seiten mal anschauen;

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop/leistungsrechner

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop/index.php?cl=content&tpl=795493b0475e29e47.04419664

MfG

Seppuka


----------



## tolga9009 (14. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Danke für deinen Beitrag !


> Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte es kein Problem sein mit nem Dual deinen i7(TDP 130W) ausreichend zu kühlen und Luft für Overclocking zu lassen.


Das bezweifle ich auch nicht. Was mich halt nur etwas verunsichert ist, dass ich nach und nach auch die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard mit in den Kühlkreislauf reinbringen möchte. Die Graka soll eine GTX275 / GTX285 sein. Mainboard soll entweder das GA-EP55-UD6, GA-EX58A-UD5  oder das GA-EX58A-Extreme sein. Sie sollen vor allem leise gekühlt werden. Das ist wäre mir am Wichtigsten.
Ich habe mir mal die Links angeguckt. Laut den TDP-Rechnern sollte ein dicker 240mm Radiator vollkommen ausreichen. Dafür ist im PC-P50 auf jedenfall Platz!
Sollte es, aus welchem Grund auch immer (z.B. Wunsch nach einer noch leiseren Kühlung), nicht ausreichen, ist ja immernoch Platz für den einen oder anderen Single-Radiator (140mm oder 120mm) oder im Extremfall der 240mm Radiator im PCI-Slot. Ich denke, es wird der PC-P50 werden, außer wenn der Obsidian zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis (wie gesagt, 160€ - 190€, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) verfügbar sein wird.
Ich muss noch bis zum 9. September warten, dann kann bestellt werden!

MfG,
Tolga


----------



## tolga9009 (19. August 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Habe mittlerweile eine Antwort von Akust und von Sharkoon gekriegt: Beide Produkte sind discontinued, heißt soviel wie, dass ich an diese Winkel nicht mehr rankomme. Ich muss dann wohl oder übel zu den teuren Winkeln von Aquatuning, Lian Li, Silverstone etc. greifen. Oder ich hol' mir einfach das Spotthässliche Fan Frame von Sharkoon für nen Apfel und'n Ei .
Ich überlege mir schon, den Thread vielleicht irgendwo in Worklogs reinzuschieben, da hier am Gehäuse noch einiges getan werden muss, mal schaun.

Aber erstmal tschüss,
Tolga


----------



## tolga9009 (9. September 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

So, das Gehäuse ist letzten Endes angekommen. Es fehlt nur noch die Hardware, dann kann es losgehen . Sieht auf dem ersten Blick echt TOP (!) aus und super verarbeitet, so, wie ich es erwartet hatte. Das mit der Wasserkühlung kann noch einwenig dauern, denn das Budget muss erstmal kommen . Der Platz im Gehäuse scheint aber ganz klar vorhanden zu sein!
Weiter gehts, wenn ich auch die Hardware hier habe.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

na da bin ich mal gespannt berichte uns davon


----------



## Sharangir (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Schade, dass hier nicht weiter berichtet wurde...

Übrigens ist es sehr wohl möglich, einen Radiator in den Deckel zu integrieren, wie der User hier mit einem Black ICE GT Stealth 280 bewiesen hat!
klick

Ich werde es genau gleich machen, hatte aber eigentlich gehofft, die Anschlüsse nach vorne machen zu können... schade


----------



## Cey (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Ich bing erade dabei, eine Wakü in mein PC-P50 zu installieren... weiteres folgt!


----------



## Cey (25. September 2010)

*AW: PC-P50 - Wasserkühlung*

Habe ein Tagebuch geschrieben zu diesem Gehäuse mit Wakü, viel Spaß beim Lesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...0r-armorsuit-mit-high-end-wasserkuehlung.html


----------

